# Quotes/Sayings that sum you up.



## S.K (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine?


Yippie-Ki-Yay Motherfucker!- Die Hard:sunglasses:


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 22, 2008)

Lol'd at your one.

Now to eat cookie!-Cookie Monster


600th Post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PK (Nov 22, 2008)

"Anyone who hates dogs and babies can't be all bad."- Some guy about W.C Fields

Wait...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

"Silent but deadly"
This has been applied to me

EDIT:
"They'll realize that beneath your unfeeling exterior is a heart that's breaking. Silently, and in more pain than any of us can possibly understand, because that's what it is to be Vulcan!" (Star Trek Voyager: "Muse"). 
Oddly accurate


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 22, 2008)

_All religion is the creation of man._ - Napoleon Bonaparte
_My religion is very simple, my religion is kindness._ - Dalai Lama

Sorta been my stance towards religion.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 22, 2008)

> But quotations and aphorisms are generally just verbal Christmas presents; enticingly done up in pretty paper and ribbons, but once you get them open they generally turn out to be just socks.


----------



## Vyraura (Nov 22, 2008)

Win, MD.




			
				Bane said:
			
		

> There is simply too much, boundless, unknown. All one has to do is master it. There is no mental finality, no emotional limits, with a liberated mind. Experience, you see, simply will build upon it, creating the stronghold of pathos that wills the world to its desires, shaping a life-path of victory.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 22, 2008)

"Expect the unexpected."
-anon.

My philosophy in life.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 22, 2008)

"A cynic is a man who knows the price of everything but the value of nothing."
-- Oscar Wilde

:3


----------



## Darksong (Nov 22, 2008)

"The only thing we have to fear is fear itself." - I forgot who

That's one of mine. I might post something later if I remember anything else.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 22, 2008)

Things can _always_ be worse. No exceptions.


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 23, 2008)

I want one thousand tough guys, and I want one thousand soft guys to make the tough guys look tougher. And here's how I want them arranged, tough, tough, soft, tough, soft, soft, tough, soft - Russ Cargill, Head of EPA, The Simpsons Movie

EPA Official: S-sir, I'm afraid you've gone mad with power... 
Russ Cargill: Of course I have. You ever tried going mad without power? It's boring. No one listens to you! -The Simpsons Movie.

President Schwarzenegger: I was elected to *lead*, not to *read*. - The Simpsons Movie.

Bart Simpson: [in the voice of a cartoon mouse] I'm the mascot of an evil corporation! - The Simpsons Movie.

They all describe me XD


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 23, 2008)

"His Majesty is like a dose of clap; before his arrival there is pleasure, and afterwards is a pain in the dong."

The Oscar Wilde Sketch, Monty Python's Flying Circus. For "His Majesty", read "Mike".

EDIT: Erm, there's a pain in the dong because I'm annoying. Nothing else you might be thinking of. >.<""


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 23, 2008)

A fun and short life is better than a long or boring one. -Me


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 23, 2008)

I quite like

"Someone has said that it requires less mental effort to condemn than to think." – Emma Goldman

and pretty much anything else Emma Goldman ever said. Wilde and Woolf are also pretty great.


----------



## Vaporeon (Nov 23, 2008)

"The only thing better than going to heaven is taking someone with you." - My Pastor.


----------



## Silversnow (Nov 23, 2008)

"Is my battle cry different enough from my non-battle cry?" --Anonymous

EDIT:  "I make art to fuck with people's heads.  That is the meaning of my art." --Anonymous


----------



## Lili (Nov 24, 2008)

"I'm not weird, I'm just not normal."


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 24, 2008)

Darksong said:


> "The only thing we have to fear is fear itself." - I forgot who


That was FDR. >(

"Common sense ain't common."


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Nov 25, 2008)

"If it wasn't for the last minute, nothing would get done." - My dad.


----------



## Abwayax (Nov 25, 2008)

"Hell is other people" - Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 25, 2008)

RainbowRayquaza said:


> "If it wasn't for the last minute, nothing would get done." - My dad.


So true.



Number 100 said:


> "Hell is other people" - Jean-Paul Sartre


Again, true.
This one really fits me.


----------



## Jetx (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Time Psyduck, you do realise what the phrase "silent but deadly" is usually used to talk about, right?


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Jetx said:


> Hey Time Psyduck, you do realise what the phrase "silent but deadly" is usually used to talk about, right?


Oh, yeah, that weapon from Turok: Evolution that shoots needles, right?


----------



## Jetx (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, yeah, obviously.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 26, 2008)

Jetx said:


> Hey Time Psyduck, you do realise what the phrase "silent but deadly" is usually used to talk about, right?


You know my Tutor came up with it, right?

(No)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 26, 2008)

It's always the quiet ones.
Eye for an eye. (well, more like a stomach for an eye, but you know)


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 29, 2008)

"It is better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all." - No idea.

"_Anyone _can draw." - myself.


----------



## Alexi (Nov 29, 2008)

"Those who fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it. Those who fail to learn from history _correctly_ - why, they are simply doomed." - from Andromeda

"An eye for an eye makes the whole world go blind" - Gandhi

The chorus to Mest's Fucked Up Kid, which I don't feel like typing up here.

"You can never be too old for Trick or Treating!" - Me


----------



## Echo (Nov 29, 2008)

"Weird is good, strange is bad," - Harmon Fitch


----------



## SatoHaru4Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

"A friend will bail you out of jail, but a true friend will be right there with you saying 'Dang that was fun'" -Unknown


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 29, 2008)

_An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind._ - Mohandas Gandhi


----------



## Philly (Nov 29, 2008)

"Never get so busy making a living that you forget to make a life"-Unknown
"If it has tires or testicles it's gonna give you trouble"-Unknown


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 7, 2008)

Just remembered one:

_Immature writers plagiarize, mature writers steal._ - Beyond the Son, by Koop


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 7, 2008)

Aah, I found this one on a Blackwells shopping bag and it sums me up almost perfectly at the moment:



> “When I get a little money, I buy books. If there is any left, I buy food.” - Erasmus.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

If you fight dragons with dragons, you just get dragon'd.


----------



## Minish (Dec 7, 2008)

"Ain't no gettin' offa this train we on!" - Barret, FFVII

XD Mainly because I love Barret?
Oh and this awesome Oscar Wilde one on the wall of my form room I see every day but still manage to forget.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 7, 2008)

"YES!"
-Captain Falcon

Nah, seriously:

"The optimist proclaims that we live in the best of all possible worlds, and the pessimist fears this is true."
- James Branch Cabell

I'm the pessimist, by the way.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 7, 2008)

"A life with too many risks is death, but a life without any risks might as well be death."
–Me


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 10, 2008)

My old English teacher likened this one to me. She got it from the book "A Handmaids Tale":



> "And so I step up into the darkness within, or else the light..."


----------

